# [PS3] Uncharted 2: Among Thieves



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

For anyone not aware this title is currently storming the gaming charts with most reviewers giving it 10/10 or better - yep it got a 21/20!

The average review at metacritic is currently at 97%.

Out tommorow:thumb:

One of the lowers scoring reviews http://uk.gamespot.com/ps3/action/uncharted2amongthieves/index.html?tag=result;title;0


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

I got home with this game at 7.30, and only just stopped playing it :lol: It genuinely is that good.

The voice acting and cut scenes are better than most actual films, I have genuinely laughed at their conversations several times now. Then there's the graphics. Oh good lord the graphics are jaw dropping. Anyone who has a PS3 needs this game!


----------



## Copey (Aug 15, 2009)

This game is what gaming is about, the level of polish and attention to detail is amazing, what a game, every ps3 owner needs this in there collection.

chapter 6-8 is jaw droppping.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Sounds amazing - where's the best place to buy it tonight? (Cheapest )


----------



## withoutabix (May 28, 2008)

my jaw nearly hit the floor when i first started playing the graphics are out of this world this is the type of game which makes buying a PS3 worthwhile!


----------



## Andy_RX8 (Jun 6, 2008)

Enjoyed the first one.

Think this one will need to be purchased.

Better than Resi 5/Batman Arkham??


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

I loved the first game and this might even be better :thumb:


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

slimjim said:


> I loved the first game and this might even be better :thumb:


It is, in almost every way. Just finished this tonight, absolutely superb :thumb:


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Been playing more today.

Just....oh...my god. Everything is superb. The first few chapters were a bit dodgy in places for me but the latter ones are just mindblowing. The bit in the caves with the 'creature' in front of the camera is something worthy of Hollywood films. The Tibetan village is so alive with genuine atmosphere you feel like you're really walking through it and experiencing it for yourself.

The cinematics have also continued to impress.

If you have a PS3 and don't have this, you should ask yourself why.


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

I got it on wednesday from shopto, they always send them out early.
Brilliant game.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Andy_RX8 said:


> Better than Resi 5/Batman Arkham??


They don't even come close!


----------

